# Tex's tubes



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Tex sent me some of his latex tube to try out. I have to say I am impressed. If your into tubes you should check these out. I set up my crony because I thought they were shooting just about the same as the 1 inch to 3/4 latex bands I use and I was right. I didn't write anything down or measure my draw or the draw weight I just shot a couple of dozen times and the 1/2 inch steel shot at 175 fps and the 7/116 - 190 fps. I have no idea on the life span but if first impressions mean anything I think he has a winner I like them.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm really looking forward to trying these out! How's the draw weight on them?


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

They are a little harder to pull than my regular bands but not out of line. I don't have a scale but I would be interested also. I think you could do some of that tube tapering that is going on and get some interesting results.


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

just ordered 16 feet of the tubes from him, cant wait to get it!!


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

M_J said:


> I'm really looking forward to trying these out! How's the draw weight on them?


Let me know what you think when you get them, I wanted to ask you what kind of tubes do you shoot?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

JLS:Survival said:


> I'm really looking forward to trying these out! How's the draw weight on them?


Let me know what you think when you get them, I wanted to ask you what kind of tubes do you shoot?
[/quote]Usually 1842s.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Here is something I forgot to show you. The way the tubes behave after i shoot. They don't flop back into place everytime but more times than not.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I've always liked that about fixed tubes.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks for the videos WS. I love your recurve shooter. Tubes look good to.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Beanflip said:


> Thanks for the videos WS. I love your recurve shooter. Tubes look good to.


I am resisting but Tex may have converted me. I was out shooting just before dark and could do no wrong. I guess I had better start counting shots to check out the life span. I had enough tube to make two sets and on the second one I cut about a quarter inch of the latex tube and used it to cuff the tubes to the pouch works great.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I just got the following comments and video from Darrell on my dipped 1/8 by 3/16 tubes. I have already been told by others that it shoots about the same speed as flats in the same pull weight -- Tex

If you like shooting with tubes or looped tubes then give these a try if you can get them. These are by far the best performing tubes for the looped method of shooting. These tubes will likely make fliers a thing of the past. These natural latex tubes are stable and hard hitting and as far as I can tell they lack nothing and they deliver.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Just ordered some. looking forward to it!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

First impression: These are pretty great!
I'm with Roger, these tubes seem to have about the same power at a similar draw weight to the 1"x.75" TBG bands I've been using. The material is top of the line, great color and obviously fresh out of the oven. No old stock here.
I need to get outside and try them from 25yds before I do my own review but I think these have real potential.


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

M_J said:


> First impression: These are pretty great!
> I'm with Roger, these tubes seem to have about the same power at a similar draw weight to the 1"x.75" TBG bands I've been using. The material is top of the line, great color and obviously fresh out of the oven. No old stock here.
> I need to get outside and try them from 25yds before I do my own review but I think these have real potential.


M_J: I just got them too, would you be able to post a pic of how you set your tubes? Thanks


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

JLS:Survival said:


> First impression: These are pretty great!
> I'm with Roger, these tubes seem to have about the same power at a similar draw weight to the 1"x.75" TBG bands I've been using. The material is top of the line, great color and obviously fresh out of the oven. No old stock here.
> I need to get outside and try them from 25yds before I do my own review but I think these have real potential.


M_J: I just got them too, would you be able to post a pic of how you set your tubes? Thanks
[/quote]
Just regular looped.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

That's great to hear. As much as I love shooting flats, their longevity is a pervasive issue. It would be nice to get both out of a slingshot, flat performance AND tube longevity. This would really enhance its usability in the field. I think it is a viable compromise.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

M_J said:


> First impression: These are pretty great!
> I'm with Roger, these tubes seem to have about the same power at a similar draw weight to the 1"x.75" TBG bands I've been using. The material is top of the line, great color and obviously fresh out of the oven. No old stock here.
> I need to get outside and try them from 25yds before I do my own review but I think these have real potential.


What is the optimal projectile for this setup?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I took these out for a spin again today and like them more and more.
When I first tried these I was underwhelmed by the long distance (25-30yds) shooting performance. I now think that these tubes, like 2040s, perform poorly in the cold. I know all bands perform worse in the cold but small diameter tubes seem to suffer from it more than most. That's why Roger was having good results in Nevada and I was having so-so results in Indiana.
Temps in the low 60s today and all was well. Unscientific bean can chrony testing found these to be at least as fast and probably a little faster than my favorite 2040s. They are soooo smooth and pleasant to shoot! The feel of them alone is worth the price of admission. Shooting at 25yds with 7/16" steel was no problem and I found them to be very accurate on small targets at 10m.
I'll be using these alot!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I have gotten feedback saying that because these bands are a little stretcher they need to be a little shorted. I have gotten excellent feedback so far. Thanks Guys


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> I have gotten feedback saying that because these bands are a little stretcher they need to be a little shorted. I have gotten excellent feedback so far. Thanks Guys


I run mine at about 6.75" for my 31" draw.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

_Here is another email that I received from DGUI reviewing my tubes. I reformatted it to post it. -- __Tex_

Hello Tex, I was asked to give another review of your tubes as per a previous video on BareBack Shooting JAX Style with a Dankung Tube and how your Tubes would compare to the Dankung so here is the video of how well your tubes perform. 
Sniper wanted an opinion of how Tex Shooter Tubes compare to Dankung tubes so here is a demonstration of how stable Tex Tubes are. Tex Tubes are an easy pull and fast and they are not radical / uncontrollable as Dankung tubes are. There is no comparing, the Tex Tubes are the Ultimate in consistent performance and they are predictable even if you should double the tubes or loop them, the Tex Tubes just perform Light Years Ahead of all the other tubes out there. Just my opinion.
Tex Shooter Tube, Raycarl's Pouch, BareBack JAX Style Demo Today at 1:20 pm


----------



## faca (Dec 24, 2009)

Tex-Shooter said:


> I have gotten feedback saying that because these bands are a little stretcher they need to be a little shorted. I have gotten excellent feedback so far. Thanks Guys


Hi texshooter do you sell to Europe?


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

No I am sorry, but not at this time! -- Tex


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

You really ought to work out something with someone to sell your bands and tubes in Europe and the UK and eleswhere.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

_I did for a long time, but now I must take care of my wife and cannot ship overseas from the house. -- Bill_


----------



## KennyCannon (Aug 24, 2011)

Bill,

Can they've used on a WRP?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Yes, they can.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

What I mean Bill is sell through someone else like i.e. Milbro in UK for your overseas orders. That way you would only have to ship overseas once in a while to them.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I have given several UK and German contacts the specs. They can buy from the same source and for the same price as me. They have all declined to do so and I guess it's because of the shipping cost and minimum purchase amount, which is not that much. I make no secret from who I buy from, it is Hygenic. I do operate on a very low profit margin and sell to service the shooter though. -- Tex


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

I see. Well, that's a bummer.


----------

